# Nicknames



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I know we've done this before, but thought I'd do it again, as we always have new members.


So here are a few of mine:

Archie:
Arch-a-roonie
Dude
Boo Boo Boy
Handsome

Abbey:
Abbey-Dabby-Do
Abbey Dabby
Dabbers

Ava:
Munchkin Girl
Baby
Boo Boo Girl
Shorty
Mommy's precious baby girl

Mona Lisa:
M'isa
Misa Misa Mona Lisa

Tinker:
Tink
Tinks
Tinky Winky
Winky
Winks

Chyna:
Chi Chi Chyna


I don't know why I obsess over naming a puppy, when I call them so many different names!! :blink:

So, what nick names do you call your pups?


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

McCartney:

Blue Blue Blue
Nellie Nellie Nervous Nellie

Bimmer: ( By the way is pronounced Beamer)

Beam Beam Beam
Beamer Steamer

And when I talk to them at the same time I say

Blue Blue Blue and Beam Beam Beam.. Really fast.. 

Now what nicknames are there for me??

Friends say I am whacked :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo -
Boo man chew
Chewy
Lil **** (usually involves rolling my house with toilet paper)
Lil Stinker
Boobie 
Bad Ass

Zach,
Z boy
Zach a roo
Zach's a rabbit (because he run's like a rabbit)

I know there is more but I am brain dead


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Charlie has so many names and nicknames, it's ridiculous :w00t:.
The funniest part is, that he reacts to all of them.

Here we go:
Charlie
Charluta
Boo-Boo
Baby Boy
Shu-Shu Mushu
Gargy
Shunelle
Sunkic
Gargara - Shu
Bubelle
Malenky (translation teeny one) - Daddy's creation...
Bubba Boo
Balenko
Boobinko - Daddy's creation as well....makes me wonder (you know - Boobies and stuff)...ehm

Ok, that's all I could remember now, but I'm sure there's more :HistericalSmiley:.

BTW, did you notice how obsessed I am with a Shu word?!...


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Tucker:

Bean
Tucker Bean
Beanie Bean
Beanie Bean Bean
Tuck Tuck
Taco Bean
Taco
Taco Barrito Batman (What the-? DH started this one)

Ok, so I have to explain. My husband has a neice who loved Tucker and she couldn't say Tucker so it sounded a lot like Taco-so it snowballed from there.

I usually call him Bean when I'm talking to my husband about him and Tuck when I'm calling him. Poor dog.

Rocky:

Rocky Muffin
Muffin (is what we use most of the time now)
The Muffin Man

 Rocky got robbed in the nickname department.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Laurel. Spazzy
Lo Lo. 
Wild Thing
Fluffy
Violet. Sweet Girl , 
Vi
Peacemaker

Dewey. Doobie
Little Dew
Dewberry
Doo Doo
Hardy Hardly 
Hardy har har! 

Big Boy


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Laurel. Spazzy
> Lo Lo.
> Wild Thing
> Fluffy
> ...


Oh and I can look directly at Hardy and call him Dewey, or the same for Violet and Laurel. They just look at me!!!! That's what happens when you have too many fluffs and old age is creeping in! LOL


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Maizy

Maizy Moo
Moo
Moomin
Moo Moo 

I'm surprised she doesn't think she is a cow!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> Maizy
> 
> Maizy Moo
> Moo
> ...


:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

This thread is HIIIIISTERICAL!! 
:HistericalSmiley:
Ours are pretty boring...I mostly call everyone in my house by their wrong name....

Minuette
Mini
Pinky
Pinky-da-Stinky
Mini-Me
Punky-Pinker
Naughtyyyyyyy


Cosette
Cosy
Cosy-Cosette
Le Petite Cosette
Cosy wanna Croisant
Cosycosycosycooooozzzzzeeeee
Coooooooooooooosy

Tweety
Tweety-da-Sweety
Tweet-ster
Twittle-da-little-da-leet

Dolcissimo
Dolce
Doldoldolce
Polar Bear
YO!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Jodi:

Jodi-boy
Buster
J man
Buster boo
Bud

Posey:

Girlie
Posey girl
Miss Posey, Miss Po, Miss Pose


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> Maizy
> 
> Maizy Moo
> Moo
> ...



LOLOL I'm picturing your neighbor listening to you call her!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Belle get Bella Bella and Petey get Pete and Boy Boy. Sometimes I forget an call Belle Penny or Penn Penn. Old habits for old people.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Not sure why their actual names aren't good enough! 

Max is:
Muppet (our vet started it - not my fault, but it suits him)
Max Muppet
Maxwell (when he is in trouble)
Max Man
Mad Max

Daisy is:
Daisy Doo
Daisy McDougals (my husband started it - no idea where he got it from)
Miss Dougal Dog

Buddy is:
Bud Man
B Man
Budder-Ball (cause when you pick him up he curls up into the shape of a Butterball turkey)


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

Goo goo. Short for good girl.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda

girlfriend
cakes:wub: my favorite
JJ Waddle and associates lol (THAT'S A SONG:embarrassed
flying squirell
Tildy (hubby say's that)
Matilda Josephine
Paddle wadle:HistericalSmiley:

oh I have so many, that's just a few of the new ones:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

:HistericalSmiley:This is funny. For Abbigail

Abby
Snowbunny
Silly girl
Wild child
Nerd
Abby-normal:angry:
And Girly Girl


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

:innocent:Oh and she thinks her name is Abbigail what the H#*L


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Paula, not "Waltzing Matilda" ?
Everytime I see her pretty little face I can't help humming that song! 



Matilda's mommy said:


> Matilda
> 
> girlfriend
> cakes:wub: my favorite
> ...


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

What fun!

Georgie

Hey there Georgie girl....singing of course!
GG
Peanut
Hey Lil squirrel
White fluff
Little one
The baby

Bayleigh

Bayleigh Bean
Bean Bean
Baby Bean
Hey da Bean


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Riley - 
Bugs
Bugsy
Mister

Sissy
Sister
Girlie
Sweetheart
Precious
Ron calls her Sissy Boo Boo but denies it!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper

Pippa Lippa
Pip
Cutie Patootie
Prancer
Bugs
Skinny Minnie ( he lost some weight )


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well I have been thoroughly entertained now!!!!! :aktion033:

You guys are as crazy as I am!!! We need to stick together....like speghetti!!!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

BLAZE, aka....
Blazer
Baby Boy
Baby
Hot Shot (my favorite)
Rembrandt
Cutie Pie
Prancer
Silly Boy
Bryce.....B B B...Blaze (Bryce is my gr'son, this is when I get mixed up). After all, I have here Blaze, Brian, Bryce, Banjo (their dog)....can you blame me?

Love all the unique creative nicknames...:aktion033:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Okay, so after only almost 7 months, I haven't developed a ton of nicknames, but had 17 years worth for my Trevor as you can imagine. For Tyler so far, I've got:

Ty
Sweetums
Snookums
Babe
Sugar
Lamb
Sweet Love
Fancy Face
My little man


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Tiffany has many nicknames...

Tiffy
Tiffy Tutu
Tiffy Boo Boo Child
Boo
Boocifer
Boots
Princess Tiffany Dogbutt
Shmoo
Kiddo


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Daphne:

Daph 
Daphers

Phoebe:

Phoebes
Phoebers

At least I'm consistent...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Zoey

Zo bug
Zo zo
Little one
Baby girl
Little bully (from her little brother)
Oh and last but not least daddy calls her.... Spoiled and yes she goes to him when he calls her that


Crystal
Little mommy
Fluff ball
Stinker

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lady Belle
Belle
Monkey
Bug
Monkey Butt
Little Bird
Diva Dog
Bella Bean
and when I'm really annoyed/mad the go to nickname for her is : "Young Lady" ...yep I'm Southern lol  .


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

sdubose said:


> :innocent:Oh and she thinks her name is Abbigail what the H#*L



:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:LOL! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

LILY

Lills
Lills Bills
Cutie pie
Lily girl

(Guess I'm not too creative. lol.)


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lucky 
Luck
Lucksters
Honey Bunny - that is what my mother called him
Sweetie
My sweet little angel
Little one (when I want him to pay attention to me)
Misiu (little honey bear)


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia*

*Bubbles*
*Bubblicious*
*Fuzzy butt*
*Fuzzy pants*
*Fancy pants*
*Presh (short for precious)*
*Gorgeous*
*Baby Girl*
*Mouth of the South*


----------

